
Ads For Twits On Twitter (TwittAd Launches) - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/02/ads-for-twits-on-twitter-twittad-launches/
======
mechanical_fish
This is not a great headline. At first glance I read this as "Ads for Tweets
on Twitter".

"If you like this Tweet, tune in at 8pm Eastern for the next exciting
episode!"

And then we're only one tiny step away from the diabolical Recursive Tweet --
the one that threatens to consume all Twitter resources in a massive self-
referential singularity.

